# Term Lab closest to Sioux Falls South Dakota



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I'm looking for anyone near Sioux Falls with a Term Lab. I won't be going back to Dashboard by Karl's, so I'll need to travel.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

kryptonitewhite said:


> I'm looking for anyone near Sioux Falls with a Term Lab. I won't be going back to Dashboard by Karl's, so I'll need to travel.


whats up with DASHBOARD??


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> whats up with DASHBOARD??


I used to dump tons of money into that place when I was a kid and new to audio. That place ripped me off repeatedly, offering a free install for a deck and then charging me for the install, telling me the reason I should pay three times the cost for their products vs online was for warranty: "we have guys that compete and they blow their subs at comps, bring them in, and they have new subs in 2 weeks. You can blow them all you want and we replace them for free". So when I blew my subs a couple times, after waiting 6 months for the subs to come back, I escalated. Sales rep., then Manager Torin Lodmell, then Karl's manager. Then district rep. The Karl himself. Then i went to the BBB and Attorney General's office. Then I sued them, they lied their asses off in court, and they won because of it. This was with Audiobahn product when they went down hill. Audiobahn wouldnt replace my subs. One of my amps screw terminals started to strip, to fix it they used aluminum tape! I then bought Kicker thinking the problem was just Audiobahn, but it was Dashboard as well. When i sued them they held a Kicker sub for three months until court was over, then sent it to me. During court they lied and said Audiobahn was great and they still represent them, but 3 weeks previous my friends were calling Dashboard for prices on Audiobahn and were told they didnt carry them anymore. They haven't sold Audiobahn since before my court date.


I tried to let bygones be bygones, brought more customers there within the last 2 years, they didn't say a word. I went there and got Term Labed, didn't say a word. I went in with a customer over a month ago...bringing them service...and they said they couldn't help me "because of what happened". I wrote Torin a letter, taking credit for my share of the situation, admiting I was a neieve kid, and apologizing. I still haven't heard back.

**** Dashboard by Karl's and Karl too.


----------

